# Dodge Ram 1500 gasser or Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel



## fcbob (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a choice to make between two trucks. I currently plow about 300 feet of a gravel and my own concrete drive. I posted earlier about a Dodge 1500 and my 8'2 boss V and the opinions seemed to all be it wouldn't be a problem. So there we have it I was shopping for a 1500. 

I found a 1998 ram 1500 quad 5.9L V8 in good shape 170,000 miles front ball joints replaced, good tires and drives straight for 4 grand. 

I also found a 1998 Ram 2500 quad 5.9L 6 cyls, Diesel with 234,043. Basically in the same shape as the 1500 but this one is 6 grand.

This truck will not be just a plow truck. It will be a family truck, hunting, fishing camping. I sold my big pontoon because it was a pain at the dock. So I just have a 18 foot lund which would be the heaviest thing I would ever pull. So the need for a 3/4 ton is pretty much none for any other purpose I would use the truck for besides plowing. I have never owned a Diesel I have heard they are harder to work on and more expensive to repair. I have also heard they are more reliable and get better mileage. 

So what do you all think? Which one would you go with? I am looking for pros and cons from folks that have owned these trucks or trucks like them. Thanks FCB


----------



## paa (Aug 25, 2010)

Do yourself and your pocketbook a favor and do not hang a full size plow on a 1/2 ton
front end.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

If you can get him down to $5k then go with the Cummins, $6K seems a little steep for that many miles. I had a 96 Cummins with 300,000 miles before the trany went out and the motor still ran like a top and i'm not easy on my trucks.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

paa;1619234 said:


> Do yourself and your pocketbook a favor and do not hang a full size plow on a 1/2 ton
> front end.


I would be a little more brave to have that plow on a dodge half ton IF it were the old solid axle and not the newer junk ifs. But I agree an 8 1/2' vee is a bit much.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Is the diesel a 12 valve or a 24? They made both in 98.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

Go with the diesel and try to talk him down alittle. you should be able to with that many miles. If its properly maintained that truck will get you to at least 300,000 or more. The biggest problem on that truck is the tranny which would also be a problem on the 1500. I also wouldnt hang a plow on the 1500. The dodge front ends wear out fast enough without a plow. I wouldnt throw an 8 ft plow on any brand's one ton. If you werent plowing with it I would say get the 1500 but since your plowing go with the diesel.


----------



## fcbob (Mar 3, 2013)

NBI Lawn;1619488 said:


> Is the diesel a 12 valve or a 24? They made both in 98.


It is a 12 valve. I wait to be enlightening on which one is better.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

go with it. the 12 is very reliable


----------



## Littlejeep (Apr 13, 2010)

1500 would be fine


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Littlejeep;1619742 said:


> 1500 would be fine


Nope. Not with that heavy V Boss on it. Just because it holds it, doesn't mean it's up the work. Go with the 2500.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

go with the diesel, repairs wont be much more than the half ton and will hold up plowing much better , Plus you will always get your money back with the 12 valve one way or another.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

No comparison.... Go with the 12 valver. This truck is one of the most sought after trucks in this era because of the nicer interior and the 4 door configurations. Make sure the body mount under the drivers feet is solid and no cracking/rust. Also the frame can crack in the lower S bend near the back portion of the truck. Simpilly crawl under and follow the underside of the frame lip watching for mud rust and possible crackage.

Are there faster diesels ?? Yes, but find one which lasts longer!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It's priced right, a hair steep. I just sold a 95 2500 with a few goodies, a new trans and under 150k for $6k. Sold it in a day, should've asked more.

A few weeks earlier, I sold a 98 1500 x cab gasser and had to fight forever to finally get $750 for it. Yes, $750. It wasn't bad, loaded power, had a 5.9 and only 126k.

This one is mine and for sale, not much of a family truck though lol:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145850


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

fcbob;1619711 said:


> It is a 12 valve. I wait to be enlightening on which one is better.


12 valve hands down. Mechanical everything and no chance of a 53 block which most early 24's were. The 1998 Dodges were probably the best ones made in my opinion. You got the upgraded interior while retaining the reliability of a 12 valve.

Edit: I guess it is possible for a 12 valve to be a 53. Some used Mexican Blocks which were the "good" ones.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2500-better front axle, better rear axle, better trans, much better mileage, and much better resale. Oh yeah better frame as well.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Go with the 2500. As the other guys mentioned; better rears, & yes better milage. Nothing beats having a Dana 60 solid front axel for plowing! The ifs on the 1500 just isn't up to the task of handling that heavy plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The half ton has a SFA D44 not IFS, just sayin.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Once you learn the diesel it is no harder to work on than any other motor, that 12V is a pretty simple great engine, as far as cost of parts just stay away from the Dodge dealer for any Cummins parts, they mark them up dramatically and Cummins parts are readily available at very reasonable prices from reputable cummins dealers via the internet. I would also say that the 8 1/2' Boss Vee combined with the Ram 2500 12V Cummins is a plow truck any one on who knows anything on plowsite would love to own. Also 1/2 ton gassers are a dime a dozen, a decent older Ram Cummins is a rare bird so buy it and keep it nice it will only get rarer. Try to steal it for $5000.


----------

